# It's Official! May by the Bay 6



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

The votes (poll1, poll2) are in, so let's make this the official announcement:

The Charlie America Memorial May by the Bay VI, sixth annual gathering of axe murderers, drunks and idiots from countries all around the world will happen *Memorial Day Weekend, May 28-31, 2004*. I named it for Charlie because he was the founder, he suggested the date, and he held the best MBTBs we ever had. Maybe him and his purty little ladyfriend will come down and join us?

The Offical MBTBVI website is here. Just a copy of this posting for now. I'll update it as we get closer to Memorial Day.

The ride schedule will be as follows:


Day[TH]Date[TH]Time[TH]Park[TH]City[TR][TD]Friday[TD]May 28[TD]2pm (14:00)[TD]Rockville Community Park[TD]Fairfield/Rockville[TR][TD]Saturday[TD]May 29[TD]10am (10:00)[TD]Annadel State Park[TD]Santa Rosa[TR][TD]Sunday[TD]May 30[TD]10am (10:00)[TD]Boggs Mountain State Demonstration Forest[TD]Middletown/Cobb[TR][TD]Monday[TD]May 31[TD]9am (09:00)[TD]Boggs again[TD]Middletown/Cobb[TR][TH]Click Park Name for Trail Reviews
[TR][TH]

There are a pics of all the trails linked from My website and even videos on Pete's website.

I include Rockville because it's traditional, and I thought some folks might come in from out of town, or want to get an extra half-day off work and added to their weekend. Anyone coming from out of town and planning to rent a car has the option of flying into Sacramento, landing around noon and making the Rockville ride.

Southwest has fairs as low as $39 available. You can ship your bike to me and I'll build it up for you and bring it to Rockville if you want. Don't worry, I'm real guud with plires and hammers and all the stuff you need.

If anyone wants/needs to camp Friday night between Rockville and Annadel, let me know, and I'll make the arrangements. I may have access to a small cottage very near Annadel for a quiet couple (shut up Gary) for a very low price. There is also camping at Spring Lake Park, but it would need to be reserved right away, if it's not already too late.

Annadel is, IMHO, one of the best rides in NorCal. No one who makes the long journey up there is ever dissappointed. We'll ride long, but there will be an option to skip one of the loops and a thousand feet or so of climbing. If it's hot there will be an opportunity for a relaxing swim in Lake Ilsanjo.








After the traditional stop at Lepe's









Photo by FP​
we'll caravan 45 minutes or so up to Middletown, resist stopping by the brewery, make a left and hit Boggs for two nights and two days of camping, riding and maybe drinking just a little.









From Kieth Flood's MTB page; info and pics of Boggs and Annadel​
The Memorial Day ride is scheduled early so folks could clear out before noon if they want, but the way Boggs is set up, you can ride sweet little one hour loops as much as you want! Notice that the camps are right in the center of all the trails. If driving back to Sacramento or Oakland leave yourself at least three hours, but it'll probably take about two.

Email me when you know you're coming for sure, even if it's just for one ride, and I'll add you to the list. The more people on the list, the more people will feel that they're missing out if they don't come, so more people will come.

People I know are coming besides me: UncleMTB, Pete, Moschika, my buddy Mike, EBO, wg, Impy and probably jrm. FP better show up or I'm not sending him a Hannukah card this year.

Email me if you're coming so I can add you to the list on the website!


----------



## bigkahunadad (Dec 30, 2003)

*what about me?*

you've ridden with me so you know how slow i am, if i came up would i fit in? or would i be the stick in the spokes so to speak?. sounds like fun, and i've got vacation time coming so thought i'd feel you out on this. could this be turned into a family vacation as well (me ride, them?) be honest by all means Regards Jim S.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Sure, come on up.*

I brought the family to a Tahoe Gathering before, and the Downieville Gathering last year, and it wasn't a total disaster. Are your family hard-core campers? If not, I'd recommend staying in a nearby motel. Boggs is primitive. No running water and pit toilets. Plan to ride two of the days at most and spend the rest with the family. Plan to eat at the campsite one night, probably Sunday night, with the family so you can be part of the non-riding festivities. Those are usually as much a part of a gathering as the riding.

There are always at least two groups that ride at different paces, so that's never a problem. And the 'B' group is usually in no hurry, so waiting isn't a problem either.

Make sure you all agree on some activities for the family to do while you're riding. That's where I take the most flak. Santa Rosa has the Charlie Brown/Charles Shultz museum, and Luther Burbank gardens, and Howarth Park is right near Annadel. It has a train and a merry-go-round and paddle boats. The kids would love it there. Middletown/Boggs is more in the middle of nowhere. You could stay at Konocti Harbor Inn down by Clearlake and they'd be able to find something to do. There's a nice pool there, and there used to be minature golf.

Copy/paste the names of these "attractions" into google and see what your family thinks. If you make it all the way up to Boggs, and you want to stay longer, you could hang at Clearlake, or you can head west from there over to Fort Bragg, and then down the coast, east up to Tahoe, or south to SF. All are very nice. I'll add some links to "other attractions" on the website too.


----------



## bigkahunadad (Dec 30, 2003)

*thanks Eddy*

let me talk to the boss, we lived in tahoe(south shore) for several years after we were married so she may like the idea. as a side note, i used to ride the rim trail all the time on a Gt outpost. thanks for the info, and i'll let you know. Regards Jim S.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

*What's the Bay got to do with it?*

While it sounds fun and all, none of the rides are anywhere near the Bay (well, Rockville, sorta), whassup with that? Don't like our clogged roads and trails and lack of camping? I'm not familiar with this gathering, just curious, were any previous versions closer in to the center of things, i.e. SF Bay?


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Follow the links*

on my website and to the two polls I posted regarding the gathering. You'll see where we've ridden before. I offered three options for ride locations. The masses (13 votes) picked this selection of rides. All of the trails we're riding are listed in the trail reviews under "CA - Bay Area Trails", even though we're going a little further out this year. You can probably catch a glimpse of the bay on the way from SR to Boggs if you have binoculars. Boggs is a sweet place for a camp/ride combination.

May by the Bay III was actually by San Diego Bay.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

YEEE HAAAAWWWW!
I should be able to make Friday (What better excuse to take my birthday off from work as a holiday?)
Saturday should be doable too. (pending approval from my personal social director)

Werner


----------



## Stmpjmpr (Feb 6, 2004)

Camping at Boggs seems to be first come-first served. If there aren't reservations, how will we know that we have a place to camp? Is someone going to go early? Are there group campsites to grab? I didn't see info on their website, so maybe one of you that has camped there before has the info...


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*We're covered!*

UncleMTB lives a few miles from there. He will drive his extra car and possibly his trailer over there on Friday morning and rope us off a section. I may try to get my big dome to him before then and have him set that up there too so it looks like we're taking up a bunch of room. If necessary, I'll cruise up there and stay over Friday night, but I hope I don't have to.

If there's not enough space, Tim has 5 acres close by for overflow, it's just not adjacent to the riding.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Aw crap*

Now we've got to buy you beer. I'll take the "probably" off your name on the attendee list.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Count me in for Saturdays ride at Annedel. If all works out ok, I'll camp out Saturday night and ride Boggs Sunday before heading back home. I should also be able to bring up some firewood and massive quantities of beer.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Ok, you can come.*



Ebo said:


> ...massive quantities of beer.


Just a reminder to everyone. You can get Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Ale at Safeway now, but it'll all be gone by May, so stock up, and resist drinking it all before then.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Fast Eddy said:


> Just a reminder to everyone. You can get Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Ale at Safeway now, but it'll all be gone by May, so stock up, and resist drinking it all before then.


Thanks for the heads up. Just when I was loosing some of that winter weight, high cal/high alcohol Big Foot shows up. I'll try to stock up. Found some Lagunitas Gnarly Wine last week at Longs. 9.7% of pure bliss. $2.29 for the big bottle.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Mmmmm, two yummy options. That's a decent price on the Lagunitas.

Werner


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


>


Can't pass up another opportunity to go swimming! Count me in.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Counted. Get Al to come up too. Camping too.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

You say a "long" ride at annadel. Is that traditional gathering people long, or long like I'd think it's long long?


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> Counted. Get Al to come up too. Camping too.


What's this camping you speak of?


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Zonic Man said:


> You say a "long" ride at annadel. Is that traditional gathering people long, or long like I'd think it's long long?


Long as in "John Holmes" long...NM


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*UncleMTB stir the swimming pool*



Fast Eddy said:


> The votes (poll1, poll2) are in, so let's make this the official announcement:
> 
> The Charlie America Memorial May by the Bay VI, sixth annual gathering of axe murderers, drunks and idiots from countries all around the world will happen *Memorial Day Weekend, May 28-31, 2004*. I named it for Charlie because he was the founder, he suggested the date, and he held the best MBTBs we ever had. Maybe him and his purty little ladyfriend will come down and join us?
> 
> ...


Thats sounds great. Saturday and Sunday for sure.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*hey, isn't that my pic?*



Impy said:


> Can't pass up another opportunity to go swimming! Count me in.


 nano meters


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

*Stiring the Pool ...*

Here is a map that Steve Wolf and I marked up with some of the unmarked trails:










It is posted on his site:
https://arnica.csustan.edu/mtbike/

I was hoping to host the Boggs part of the MBTB6 at my place...

For those who want the extra amenities and who may be bringing their families.
I may be biased but I'm rather comfy at my digs.
They will be available for those interested.

Tim


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Tim. Hunkering down on your property would be cool. I know you have room for many tents on your property. I'm hoping to talk my neighbor Chuck (from last years Bullards Bar ride/Downieville)into coming on up too. Need to start planning and building up brownie points. Hope to see you.


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'll look...*

...forward to showing you around.

There is plenty of room for tents etc.

I am also working on getting lites together so I can start doing some nite riding...I don't want to miss out, and borrowing lites has been less than Stellar  .

Tim


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*We have GOT to...*



Fast Eddy said:


> UncleMTB lives a few miles from there. He will drive his extra car and possibly his trailer over there on Friday morning and rope us off a section. I may try to get my big dome to him before then and have him set that up there too so it looks like we're taking up a bunch of room. If necessary, I'll cruise up there and stay over Friday night, but I hope I don't have to.
> 
> If there's not enough space, Tim has 5 acres close by for overflow, it's just not adjacent to the riding.


...let Josh/Jericho know about this, so he can bring that HUGE dome tent of his (along w/ the homebrew ;0)

fp


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

UncleMTB said:


> ...forward to showing you around.
> 
> There is plenty of room for tents etc.


I'll have to pass on the camping as we'll be hanging lakeside...










I can run sweep or even lead a "hammerhead" loop if need be.

p.s. If anyone wants to do a gorgeous road ride on Friday I'm riding from Napa to Clear Lake via Conn Dam, Pope Valley, Middletown, and Cobb.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Nice route*

Are you riding your crosser, or do you have a full roadie? That route makes me wish I had one.

I rode all the way to work today (30 miles) on my beater fixie. If I had gears (other than 53:19) it would've been at least 20 minutes faster.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Long?*

Our "Long" loop has been running 24-26 miles. Want more? I could hook you up with another few miles at the end, and you could still make the taco session via bike and ride back to your car afterwards.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll be around. Annadel and Boggs are good. Rockville - been there, done that.

If folks want more miles at annadel, we could go up rough go, down spring creek, up canyon and marsh and then the 'usual' loop. that'll add some miles with half of that climbing.or add live oak, up n. burma and around back to rough-go and cobblestone/orchard - that adds a couple miles.you could also go down richardson and up two quarry if you want more challenge. there are lots of options.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*How about an "All Annadel" ride*

This route, with a couple of short out-and-back sections added covers all the singletrack in the park (you know what I mean).

1. Channel Drive Trail
2. Up Richardson and Two Quarry
3. Down Lawndale
4. Up Shultz
5. Left up that singletrack by the houses (??) to Ridge Trail
6. Down Marsh and right to the dam.
7. Down Spring Creek
8. Loop over and ride Carissa
9. Down Channel Drive and up Rough Go
10. Left on Cobblestone all the way down to Channel Dr
11. Up N. Burma
12. Up Live Oak
13. Left on Rough Go
14. Left, around the lake (all fire road, skip?)
15. Back up Marsh
16. Up and over S. Burma
17. Cross Richardson to N. Burma
18. Down Steve's S Tr
19. Right, and back to Rough Go
20. Rough Go to Orchard, down again for the only repeat. If you'd rather go down Richardson to complete all the fire road, be my guest, I'm taking the ST.

This is well over 30 miles, and must be about 6000' of climbing. It really climbs bottom-of-something to the top-of-something four times.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Fast Eddy said:


> Are you riding your crosser, or do you have a full roadie? That route makes me wish I had one.


Just my cross bike with a 12-23 and road tires.

Re: trail routing

I friggin' loathe Lawndale but in the spirit of the group ride, I'll force myself to ride that dirt sidewalk.

I'm more of an up Richardson and the Burmas (I love that climb) then Rough Go/LiveOak lather, rinse, repeat kind of guy.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*hope to make it*

I'd really like to come, at least for sat. & sunday. I've never ridden at anadell or boggs and would really like to. Sorry not to have chimmed in sooner. New job has kept me pretty busy.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> 7. Down Spring Creek
> 8. Loop over and ride Carissa
> 9. Down Channel Drive and up Rough Go


You lost me here. channel drive? you must mean that fire road along the creek. I would also steer clear of Spring Creek on memorial weekend and just continue on Marsh to canyon. there would be too many people on spring creek to get the full effect.

i've always wanted to do something like this. but that could make for an all day ride with all the climbing.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Yea, I meant Canyon*

or does Canyon only start at the bridge where Spring Creek starts? I agree about Spring Creek. I'd still rather go slow down Spring Creek than waste a bunch of energy going down Canyon.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> or does Canyon only start at the bridge where Spring Creek starts? I agree about Spring Creek. I'd still rather go slow down Spring Creek than waste a bunch of energy going down Canyon.


if going down marsh go left onto canyon instead of right to the dam. i hear about SC too but you can get really good speed on canyon. but that could be almost as crowded.


----------



## whoda (Mar 11, 2004)

moschika said:


> if going down marsh go left onto canyon instead of right to the dam. i hear about SC too but you can get really good speed on canyon. but that could be almost as crowded.


Canyon is a mile-wide fire-road. How crowded can it possibly be?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Annadel Map*

I have both jpeg and pdf maps of Annadel on my site (pdf is best). UncleMTB already clued you in to the one we drew for Boggs. Too bad the Annadel ride conflicts with University commencement or I might have tried that ride. Boggs is a bit hilly for me. The last time UncleMTB gave me the tour the knees hurt for a couple weeks.


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

*The Campsite is secured for MBTB...*

...At the Friends of Boggs meeting arrangements were made for a group camp to be set aside for the MayByTheBay gathering.

I will be working to arrange a keg of beer from St. Helena brewery.

Tim


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

So who remembers the 8 cases of Shiner Beer from Texas at Replay on the Bay ???????


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*I remember...*

Nothing like good riding and free beer.










I wore my free Shiner Bock shirt just the other day.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*I missed that*

due to my wife not yet understanding how important the non-riding part of gatherings were.

Those were the days when you could not yet get Shiner in the local Safeway, and it was real speshul.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Boggs Trail Video*

For those of you who haven't ridden Boggs I made a simple trail video for Impy and UncleMTB last fall. I had not planned on making it public so I didn't compress it much. It may be boring for most of you but it shows some of the Uncle's trails, some of which are barely trails. 66 megs, 7:25 min.

Right click to download


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

whoda said:


> Canyon is a mile-wide fire-road. How crowded can it possibly be?


i was referring to spring creek (SC). that's why i was suggesting canyon instead. it's wider and usually has less hikers since it's much more exposed then SC.


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

Wherewolf said:


> For those of you who haven't ridden Boggs I made a simple trail video for Impy and UncleMTB last fall. I had not planned on making it public so I didn't compress it much. It may be boring for most of you but it shows some of the Uncle's trails, some of which are barely trails. 66 megs, 7:25 min.
> 
> Right click to download


I am new to the site and just started riding mtb's seriously about 2 yrs ago. The Boggs video is SWEET. Put on some killer R&B for background and it is my kind of music video. Beats acutally working at my desk on a Friday. Is it possible for a newbie to ride with you at Anandale and camp out at Boggs with the gang? I, uh, kind of like beer too. My Suburban can carry lots of it Seriously, I'm riding the XC at the Sea Otter on Sunday,
but the local excusion sounds killer. Please let me know.
[email protected]


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

Wherewolf said:


> For those of you who haven't ridden Boggs I made a simple trail video for Impy and UncleMTB last fall. I had not planned on making it public so I didn't compress it much. It may be boring for most of you but it shows some of the Uncle's trails, some of which are barely trails. 66 megs, 7:25 min.
> 
> Right click to download


I promise to spell Annadel right next time


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Probably not doing MBTB*

Boggs was pretty tough on my knees the last time I did it and everybody is much faster than me. So it is unlikely I'll do it. I would have considered a slow poke Annadel ride but I am committed to attending university commencement that day. Check with UncleMTB. He lives there and he is hosting some festivities. He is also a pretty mellow rider and he tolerates my snails pace. I believe you are referring to the slow paced Boggs Trail video. I have a much peppier one on my site.


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

Wherewolf said:


> Boggs was pretty tough on my knees the last time I did it and everybody is much faster than me. So it is unlikely I'll do it. I would have considered a slow poke Annadel ride but I am committed to attending university commencement that day. Check with UncleMTB. He lives there and he is hosting some festivities. He is also a pretty mellow rider and he tolerates my snails pace. I believe you are referring to the slow paced Boggs Trail video. I have a much peppier one on my site.


Thanks. I'll email him and get the details. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

i just watched the video and boggs looks SWEET ... bout the same scenery as las posadas behind pacific union college in angwin.

Like i said in the thread in the nor cal forum im deff in for angwin saturday and then we will see about boggs ... im glad i found this place though it aint like i had anything better planned for mem day weekend.


----------



## jtt712 (May 26, 2004)

*boggs camp site*

i'll be at boggs early saturday and can hold spots.


----------



## jtt712 (May 26, 2004)

*which camp site???*

what camp site is it? i'm going up early saturday and can hold spots.



UncleMTB said:


> ...At the Friends of Boggs meeting arrangements were made for a group camp to be set aside for the MayByTheBay gathering.
> 
> I will be working to arrange a keg of beer from St. Helena brewery.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Maps and Ride Schedules*

*Rockville, Friday May 28, 2pm*

So far I only know of Joseph da trog and wg going to Rockville. Please post or send email if you're going so they'll know to look for you at the trailhead.

Take Hwy 80 ("the 80" if you're from LA) to Suisun Valley Road just west of Fairfield. Suisun is the first exit east of Hwy 680. Go north into the small town of Rockville. There's a stop (light?) there at a gas station/food mart. Take a left on Rockville Road. Go about a mile, and the trailhead parking lot is on the left. There should be no problem parking on a Friday afternoon, but there may be some Memorial Day get-out-of-town traffic on the way there, so plan to arrive early.


Click for an interactive map​ 

*Annadel State Park, Santa Rosa, Saturday May 29, 10am*

We're going to park along Channel Drive, near the first trailhead; Cobblestone. I prefer to start on the other side, but this is a large parking area on a not-so-busy street. We won't get in anyone's way while we're gearing up, or loading up afterwards.

Take 101 north to Santa Rosa. If you're coming from Sac or Rockville, you could get there a little quicker on Hwy 12, but I'm not going to describe that here. When you get into Santa Rosa, go right/east on Hwy 12 towards and past the fairgrounds. Hwy 12 ends at a stoplight at Farmers Lane.


Click for an interactive map​https://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.a...anta+rosa&state=ca&zipcode=&search=++Search++

Go left through Montgomery Village. After a couple miles, past the shopping area and St. Eugene's church and school on the right, you'll come to Sonoma Hwy. There's a Shell across on the left, and the Flamingo Hotel in front of you. Go right/east on Sonoma Hwy a little over a mile to a stop light at Mission. Go right to the end at Montgomery Drive. Go left. Montgomery will pass along an earthen dam on your right, and you will come to Channel Drive. Go right. Channel takes a 90 degree left, and the parking area is about a third of a mile on the left.


Click to zoom​https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/SantaRosa2Map(1).jpg

After the ride, we'll eat at Lepe's, the traditional Mexican hangout with tasty food and cervesas. It's marked with a green X on the big map. From Channel, go back the way you came on Montgomery, past Mission, and it's on the right. There's a bike shop there if you need any supplies.

*Boggs State Demonstration Forest, Cobb, Sunday and Monday, May 30, 10am and May 31, 9am*

After Lepe's we'll caravan up to Boggs. It's about 45 miles north, and will take about an hour. If you're not coming from Annadel, get yourself to Calistoga and follow the instructions from there.

From Lepe's, get back to Mission and onto Sonoma Hwy east. About a mile and a half east of Mission, you'll come to Calistoga Road. There's a stoplight and a grocery store on the left. Go left. Calistoga Rd becomes Petrified Forest Rd, and it's about 12 windy miles to Calistoga. You'll come to a stoplight at Hwy 128. Go left a ways to a little store on the right at Tubbs Lane. Go right.


Click for an interactive map​https://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.a...calistoga&state=ca&zipcode=&search=++Search++

Tubbs Lane ends at Hwy 29. Go left and over a good part of Mt St Helena. It's a windy 17 or so miles to Middletown. In the middle of Middletown, go left at St Helena Brewery on Hwy 175 towards Whispering Pines and Cobb.

Middletown Interactive Map

I get a little shakey with directions at this point, and I'm sure UncleMTB will jump in. It looks like about 10 miles from Middletown to the Boggs turnoff. It is unfortunately almost completely unmarked. You go through Whispering Pines and Cobb. Past Cobb, the road takes a sharp right, then a left, and goes uphill. After the left, there is a sign that says something like "Forest Service". That's the entrance to Boggs.








From the Boggs entrance, you'll pass between a couple buildings and the main road turns to dirt. This is where you have to leave your lowered rice rocket. If you brought anything with more clearance (I've had my Impala up there), continue up the potholed dirt road, crest the hill, and the campsite will be obvious on your left.

If we get out of Lepe's by 6, we'll have no problems getting up there in time to set up camp and light a campfire before dark.


----------

